# What online store do you like?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im going to be making a quilt & am thinking of getting into sewing. 
I saw the thread Online Fabric Stores, the last entry was on 6/11/11.

Im in a small town, no Jo-Anns or other such stores, just a Walmart.
I discovered Im not real fond of most of their fabric either. Its definitely thin stuff.

So what are your favorite online stores? Im looking for at least a good medium weight fabrics, solids & prints.

Tia!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Missouri Star Quilt Company. Good prices, quality fabric, shipping is $5.00. Best selection of pre-cuts, I've ever seen. 

Try to avoid daily temptation by not signing up for their "Daily Deal" email alerts!
http://www.missouriquiltco.com/


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Chixarecute!


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I have really liked www.fabric.com


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just read an article on Connecting Threads...I have not bought from them but very good prices. I have bought some from Keepsake Quilting (I think that's the name).


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was impressed with Connecting Threads. I also like www.fabrics.com. Her hand dyes are nice and The print fabric I have ordered has been good quality .
Heidi


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Another vote for fabric.com. And a little anecdote too. 

In March, I ordered some fabric from fabric.com. Customer service was awesome (I got an email the next day saying one of the fabrics I'd ordered 2 yds of--on sale--they only had two 1yd pieces left of. Did I want those two pieces or did I need a large piece? and if so they would send--as soon as I replied-- the other fabrics ordered and then send the 2yd piece when they received a new bolt of it.) The fabric, when it got here (shipped the same afternoon as I replied that the two smaller pieces would be fine), was of really good quality, and just like shown in the pictures on the website.

The same day I ordered from fabric.com, I also ordered some fabric from Jo-Anns. It took several days longer to get to me, and when I did get it, it was noticeably a thinner fabric. I had ordered all fabrics to use in baby quilts, so should have been same type/quality of fabric no matter which site ordered from, right? Not only that, one piece had dirty marks along the bottom of it in several spots. Knowing that that particular piece was on clearance and I could not just send it back for replacement in the same color & pattern, and really wanting to use it (as it was the focal fabric for one of the quilts I had planned), I washed it to see if the dirt would come out. Not only didn't the dirt come out, but the fabric actually developed a small hole in a non-dirty spot!! Just from going through the washer! Plus, Jo-Ann's won't take back any fabric that has been washed, so I can't even get a refund now.

I don't plan to order from Jo-Ann's anymore. I might buy in-store where I can handle and inspect the fabric first, but I won't order any online.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

I went to JoAnns & wondered about the quality, & then I saw this thread:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/sewing-quilting/505584-brands-stay-away.html

So Think I have a better idea what to lookout for. Will try the recommendations in this thread.

Thank you!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

when you buy a yard of fabric fromJoann's you want to wash it first thing. You'll notice that when the sizing washes out, the fabric is much more flimsy. I would not use Joann fabric for a quilt top.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Maura!

I prewash all fabrics before using.

I found this fabric 20 years ago & have always been meaning to make something out of it. I finally decided, a quilt top!

Its a good thick fabric & I cant remember where I got it. Its thick enough I think it might be an upholstery fabric. I originally was going to use it to redo the seats in a car I had at the time. 

Im not sure about the yardage, it just about covers the top of my full size bed.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I like Joann's for their fleece selection and some of their Babyville stuff. Everything else I prefer to be touchy feely with.

I have ordered through Fabric.com on several occassions indirectly through Amazon and was happy. I read through a lot of reviews of the specific pieces I wanted before buying.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I ordered some fabric from Joanne's once, the piece's were very badly cut, very crooked, and at their longest, just barely the requested amount. I won't order from them again.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Connecting Threads and Fabric.com are my two favourites. I do buy from Missouri Star, but only when they have a sale. I really love the Connecting Threads samplers as they don't charge any more for jelly rolls or layer cake cuts than for the yardage. I can get the equivalent of a whole jelly roll (40-50 pieces) for less than half of what others charge. I just ordered their golden age sampler plus extra yardage and am really happy with the quality.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Everyone!

BelfryBat, I will definitely check out connecting threads.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Hmmm......I must be the only one that has had 2 horrible experiences with fabric.com.


----------

